# Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?



## Zacky (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo.

Habe am Wochenende meine Lüfterplatten aus dem Teich geholt, da sie ganz offensichtlich nicht mehr gut sprudelten. Habe dann gesehen, dass sie extrem zugealgt sind. Habe sie nun getauscht, möchte sie aber später wieder verwenden. Wie bekomme ich sie wieder quasi wie neu!?


----------



## Andre 69 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

Hallo Zacky
Leider garnischt !
Kannst sie eigentlich nur mit einer weichen Bürste bearbeiten ! Lösen sich dabei aber leicht auf !
Alternativ neue kaufen aus EPDM (wie die Teichfolie !) Oder wie Mitch welche aus eine Stück Farradschlauch oder Gymnastikband selber basteln !
LG Andre


----------



## Joerg (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

Du kannst sie in ein Salzbad legen, damit sich die Algen ablösen.
Danach etwas abschrubben. Kann man ein paar mal machen aber dann sind sie auszutauschen.


----------



## Nori (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

Ich hab ne große Platte seit 3 Jahren im Wasser - ich schrub das Teil massiv mit einer Wurzelbürste - dann ist die wieder wie neu und sprudelt auch wieder prima - mit einer weichen Bürste kommst nicht weit!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

Nori,
eine große Platte ist schon etwas mehr Aufwand wert,
die normalen kosten 1€, da kann man nur ein paar mal, danach haben die sich aufgelöst.


----------



## Nori (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

Der TE sprach doch von Lüfterplatten und nicht von Sprudelsteinen, oder?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Andre 69 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

Lüfterplatten sind doch auch aus den "Steinmaterial " !
Nur eben die EPDM nicht !
LG Andre


----------



## Nori (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

@ Andre:
Der TE sprach von Belüfterplatten,
 wie diesen hier z.B.

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/tei...beluefterplatte-dae-yang-hi-oxygen--20-cm.php

Du meinst möglicherweise diese Membranbelüfter aus Gummi 

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/tei...mer/membranbelueftung-professionell-27-cm.php

- ich denk das war nicht das Thema...


Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

Nori,
du hast natürlich Recht wenn es um hochwertige Lüfterplatten geht.
Ich habe teilweise diese günstigen "Steien", da ist ein ausführliches reinigen nur bedingt sinnvoll.


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

Hallo Zacky,
es gäbe schon einige Ideen, die es wert wären ausprobiert zu werden, doch sind sie alle nicht ganz stubenrein bzw. ungefährlich... .
Als zwei weniger gefährliche Varianten könnte ich Dir vorschlagen, diese entweder in 15-50%ige Natronlauge zu tauchen, oder in konzentrierte Schwefelsäure (in beiden Fällen am besten, wenn sie noch feucht sind - das gibt eine lokale Wärmeentwicklung dort, wo sie gebraucht wird).
Beide Medien sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen, und nichts für Leute, die sich nicht damit auskennen . Beide haben ihre "speziellen" Nachteile:
Natronlauge greift einige anorganische Bestandteile wie poröses Glas an, und kann dieses auch auflösen (dauert allerdings).
Schwefelsäure kann Kleber und Plastik angreifen und zerstören.
Warum diese Empfehlungen? Alle anderen "gängigen" Säuren und Laugen sind viel ungesünder in der Handhabung, wirken schlechter, und können nicht ohne weitere Vorsichtsmaßnahmen mit den Steinen erhitzt werden (in beiden Fällen sind über 100°C möglich, ohne dass es zu einer "nervigen" Gasentwicklung kommt).
Vielleicht hilft Dir meine Empfehlung. Die entsprechenden Vorsichtsmaßnahmen im Umgang mit Säuren/Laugen sind zu beachten. Man kann die Ratschläge verfeinern, dann muss man aber genau wissen, was man tut.


----------



## rease (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

Moin, Moin ihr Teichverrückten 

hatte das Problem auch ständig mit veralgten Belüftersteinen, hmmmmm... kurz überlegt, wodurch kommt es vermehrt zur Algenbildung... Licht... ganz klar, insbesondere direkte Sonneneinstrahlung... jetzt hab ich mir eine Art Steinabdeckung gebastelt, funktioniert nicht nur super sondern sieht auch ganz schick aus...

Wie eine Art kleines Häuschen aus Steinen für jeden Belüfterstein, so veralgen diese zumindest nicht so schnell und sprudeln sehr schön... hab drei Feldsteine genommen etwa Faustgroß und einen Flachen Stein als "Dach"...

Bisher läuft's super (läuft auch 24 Stunden durchgängig, daher kann sich der Dreck und die Algen auch nicht so schnell festsetzen, wie auch ist ja ständig in bewegung 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

Morgen all
Jetzt steh wahrscheinlich ich auf dem Schlauch oder das Brett ist zu dick ? 
Entweder Zacky meint die wie du (Nori) schreibst und auch ich meine aus dem "Steinmaterial" ?
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/teich-belueftung/luftsteine-ausstroemer/beluefterplatte-dae-yang-hi-oxygen--20-cm.php
Die sind nur ein paar mal bis garnicht zu reinigen da sie sich dabei auflösen !
Oder ich vesteh dein (Nori) Einwand nicht !?
Die hochwertigen aus EPDM material soll er doch *alternativ *nehmen !
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/teich-belueftung/luftsteine-ausstroemer/membranbelueftung-professionell-27-cm.php
Diese veralgen nicht so schnell und sind leicht zu reinigen !
Egal wie ich denk wir reden eigentlich um´s Gleiche !
LG Andre


----------



## Zacky (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

Guten Morgen

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Tipps. Ich solche Stein-Lüfterplatten die Nori und Andre verlinkt hatten. Einige Male geschrubbt hatte ich sie ja schon, aber mittlerweile haben sie sich wohl so zugesetzt, dass einfaches Schrubben nicht mehr hilft.  Ich werde mal den einen oder anderen Tipp probierem und euch dann zeitnah hoffentlich von einem Erfolg berichten. 

Danke an euch.


----------



## Zacky (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

...mal hier was aktuelles...

ich habe meine Lüfterplatten wieder ganz gut sauber bekommen. Ich habe sie in einem Eimer Wasser gelegt und dann die Platte direkt mit Salz (Kochsalz - 2 gute Esslöffel) bestreut. Nach zwei Tagen war nur noch ein leichter Algenflaum drauf, welcher sich durch leichtes Bürsten entfernen ließ...


----------



## Mercedesfreund (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

..vielleicht mal mit Druckluft durchblasen?


----------



## mitch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

altes Hausmittel: *Corega Tabs*  sollte auch bei den Steinen gehen


----------



## Zacky (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*



mitch schrieb:


> altes Hausmittel: *Corega Tabs*  sollte auch bei den Steinen gehen



ich hatte sowas ähnliches, hat aber nicht so effektiv geholfen, dafür riechen sie aber jetzt gut...


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

Hallöle
[OT]





> Corega Tabs


Ihr wisst aber schon , Koi und Zähne  , oder habt ihr Phiranias oder Haie ?
Nee mal ehrlich ,wenn schon dann bitte Backpulver !!![/OT]


----------



## Patrick K (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

Backpulver???

Heissen die dann BACKFISCH  ,statt KOI ?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Elfriede (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Steine sind zwar noch nicht zu reinigen, aber da ich  (nach einem Rat von Nori) welche in Reseve haben wollte, bin ich dem Link von Andre gefolgt und bei den Gummi Diffusoren gelandet und habe sie bestellt. Heute habe ich einen zur Probe angeschlossen und war enttäuscht, denn im Vergleich zu den Ausströmern aus Steinmaterial, die ich in den Lufthebern hängen habe, bringt der Gummi Diffusor fast nichts. Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrung mit den Gummi-Ausströmern? 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

Hallo Elfriede,
ich hab am WE eine Platte auch mit Salz und Tabs behandelt - außerdem hab ich sie noch mit einem Heissluftfön angestrahlt - funzt wieder, aber so wie neu ist es nicht mehr.
Die Gummiausströmer benötigen etw 50% mehr Luftleistung - die 20-er Steinplatte geht schon mit 20 Lit/min aber die Gummiteile sollten etwa 35 Liter/min aufwärts bekommen. 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Elfriede (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

Hallo Nori,

danke für Deine Information!

Meine Pumpe bringt 4800 l/h, aber da ich zwei Luftheber damit betreibe, bleiben für einen nur eben 30 Liter in der Minute und entsprechend  mager sah auch mein Versuchsergebnis aus. 

Die bisher verwendeten Steine funktionieren (noch) super, ich habe sie mit der Pumpe geliefert bekommen, aber leider konnte ich sie für eine Nachbestellung als Reserve nirgendwo finden. Sie haben einen Durchmesser von 50mm und sind 100mm lang. Ich werde mich aber noch einmal auf die Suche machen.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

Längere Steine wären kein Problem - egal ob 40 mm oder 50mm stark  - hast du direkt am Stein gemessen oder an den Kunststoffenden?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Elfriede (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Lüftersteine etc. sauber?*

Die Steine, die ich mit der Pumpe bekommen habe, die  haben keine Kunststoffenden, sie sind ganz aus Stein. Ich habe aber auch welche mit Kunststoffenden bestellt aber noch nicht ausprobiert, sie haben  nur 30mm im Durchmesser und das erschien mir zu wenig.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

